# Gaggia classic spares



## newby0811 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hi. Where's the best place to get spares for the 2006 classic? I'm after replacement boiler gaskets and perhaps a new boiler. I'm trying to avoid spending too much. Thanks.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

ebay have a few...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-7x-O-Ring-Repair-kit-Gasket-EPDM-Boiler-Steam-Valve-Wand-Opv-/222445292374?hash=item33cac5cb56:g:jYcAAOSwNSxVPg5b


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

boiler should be ok with a new gasket


----------



## Mr.Bean (Feb 9, 2017)

I found a decently priced boiler at espressoxxl.de. I haven't ordered from them before, but they have a lot of other parts I need for another machine, so I am adding a gaggia classic boiler since I am ordering from them anyway.

My Gaggia Classic was (almost) given to me for free, with the words "It leaks, but I think it only needs a service", so I took it home

and opened it up. Turns out the stainless steel frame was bent badly enough so that the panels wouldn't really fit, and the leaking was from a cracked boiler. Since I paid close to nothing for it I'm going to replace the boiler and hope thats the only major part that needs replacement.

For what it's worth, I haven't bought anything from espressoxxl.de before, but they seemed to have decent prices and a lot of things in stock.


----------



## mirceat (Jul 1, 2016)

espressoxxl.de is one of the most recommended online shops on the German Kaffee-Netz forum.

You'll find out the postage only after adding the items to your shopping cart.


----------

